# Going CRAZY with macosx.com



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 13, 2002)

herve.... you crack me up sometimes!


----------



## ksv (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> * *



882 posts. Are you posting threads about yourself?


----------



## level9 (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> 882 posts. Are you posting threads about yourself?   *


He/IT just babbles away...quite amusing most of the time.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 14, 2002)

True. We all love Herve's comments even if they don't often make any sense!


----------



## theed (Jan 14, 2002)

though I have to admit, if we labeled him AI he'd probably fail the turing test by a wide margin.  Aside from that, he's good fun.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 14, 2002)

someone contact Dr. Herve of Hervesoft --- his bot has gonne out fo control


----------



## ksv (Jan 14, 2002)

fo teh

het of


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

high everybody.  It slut talk.  Now I know how hurt types is messages.  I am trying out my new IBM ViaVoice.  Everything you are reading was spoken by many.  L O L!! 
Hurt was supposed to be 8-the are the.  That is Herve and in this message. .  Apparently it knows the word slut, even though that was not what I said the first time.  This isn't working half bad for the first time.  I am doing this straight into opera which is the application I launched when I said I cab.  Close enough.  

If I can get this to work, just imagine how many post I  make.  Not quite perfect yet is it? That was good, I'd just cough and no bite it.  
Like I said this must be how Herve types messages! 

Herve, do you  type or do you dictate?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 16, 2002)

If Herve has a deeply philosophical thought about cheese-sticks and their relation to ancient greek literature that he wants to share with the group, where does he go?
The cheese discussion area?
Realising that there is no appropriate area, his logic goes like this:
"Cheese is usually yellow. Imacs used to be available in yellow, right? Maybe I should post to the iMac forum, but first I'll check my facts..."
A few minutes surfing and he has discovered that iMacs were released in several colours, but the closest match is a mandarin orange. This causes him to want to eat a mandarin while he thinks harder.
Then, it hits him!
"Cheese is PORTABLE! I will post to the portables and laptops area!"
Then, of course, the appropriate subject heading is hard to find.
"Cheese-sticks and Greek Literature" he dismisses immediately as far too obvious.
"I'm dribbling mandarin juice." also occurs to him, which then evolves into:
"Dribbly iMacs sandwich-filling?"
The question mark is to make sure we have to answer. It also implies he needs help, which is usually true - but beyond our capacity.
Then, the post usually reads something like:
I made the Parthenon out of cheese sticks today using two airport cards, iTunes, Omniweb, and three packets of birthday candles. Does anybody know of a good firewall program to protect against barbarians?
Then, of course, he uses ViaVoice to type it, while still eaing a mandarin.

Thankyou Herve!  We salute you!


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

weld didn't I am choosing this to read it to experiment With ViaVoice.  I am not going to correct any than it types in this thread.  Hint so fallback -- what the than the bought translator come up with tax? Van this could be ended very funny I look at what is written so far ahead it is not what I've said.  It it seems strangely familiar.  Perhaps we will in investment as time goes about de it improve its ability to recognize my voice.  There is awaiting to try and get it to improve this recognition by correcting Gent wending it makes mistakes. , ha ha ha ha!  Smiley's and now I have to put my hat.  This really is going crazy and at Mac OS X dot com Aunt! Can't.  Though she loved the way it types not parrot.  I wonder if this may or it is getting tired because it did better than the US earlier while riding in the congrats to HK threat bifurcate.  There goes again tighten but bifurcate of it saw a well but did I guess it needs more trendy beer indeed been conducted.  

I swear trendy beer is not what I said! Did some psoas something fun it times because of calf didn't da


----------



## adambyte (Jan 17, 2002)

Between Herve's logic and Ed's ViaVoice, this place is going to get more and more cryptic. Shoefly horse PowerBook vanilla iScoop.


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

no adambyte, that should be Shoefly horse _is_ PowerBook vanilla iScoop.

 all sentences must have a verb.


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

it it I will also almonds fall won' follow another Herve tradition.  My post here will be in response to some other thread somewhere else on the side.  So Microsoft is probably going to get a wave with all the ship they have been an doing all these years! one can only hope that enough is done to bring them down a few notches.  Perhaps enough people will start to get the message and cast their economic votes.  and while it is the unlikelihood that they will be replaced as the PC standard, we can at least hope that more viable options become available to us and that the ability to read and write incompatible formats will grow.  

I must admit that just the fact that Microsoft is be put on public display is somewhat rewarding all of its apparel.  The latest issues about security have got to have some people searching for better wages.  I would love to city Microsoft broken up into pieces as AT&T wants was.  I fear that this is unlikely that happen.  But if it does, I wonder which toy Billy Boy will keep playing with?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 17, 2002)

I have written my own in Java2. Unfornataly(whatever) it uses pcfiles preventing it 2 run on MacosX. When I change the soundfiles with .mod it may work. It is easy 2 made, but not the same as a commercial(more advanced) but it is intended to run on every computer(theory) and think at things as multiple inheritance(polymorphism) and you have an eye on the future(You are already started.).


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

so now that there is a way to move your OS sex from one partition to another, how many of you will try it? I would still like to come if there is a way to have zero SX on more than one drive.  They also little upset with a Latin is Brinkley.  I just bought the upgrade at MacWorld San Francisco and now they want another $20 to upgrade again because of Microsoft's screw up with the security leak and corresponding package.  

Her of, are you saying that you have developed your own speech recognition program? That would be fantastic! I am sorry you had to sell the scrap, a Stratocaster I've been, to get a new Mac.  At least that is the way I understood it.  However, your key Burt keyboard should be able to work nicely with the Mac.  When are you going to share some of your music with us? Check out why these, Lonnie, music on his home page.  

As I sit here sipping coffee and contemplating what to say, I am struck with how difficult it is to do what her does.  

As Buddha once said, don't spill your coffee and a keyboard nor let your computer drink the water.  

So who do you think really makes more money come, Apple or the third party vendors who make products that work.  I would guess that M$ makes almost as much money selling office for Mac as Apple does selling the computer itself.  I am sure people will disagree with that, but I don't care 

Remember the Bush in the hand is worth 2 in the White House.


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

So now is time army to do my daily experiment.  Van I think there must be an answer to this question of stealing software that racer X has just proposed.  I agree on much of 40¢ what he says none bencher the answer must not be as easy as that.  It is funny that now cork Express is the industry standard.  When I first entered desktop publishing over 15 years ago cork Express was just are deemed to be developed.  Page maker was the industry standard - at Adobe pro product.  I always thought that cork was a better program but few people share my opinion at that time.  This makes me wonder if in another 10 years M$ word and office will give way to some other standard.  It certainly seems reasonable and not of likely.  It appears that consumers can influence the market place when given motivation to do some.  This is reassuring.  Because if I am simply to accept that M$ is what everybody uses and therefore must always use, than I am accepting the world has reached a place where reason and sensibility no longer matter.  The world where how we treat each other has more to do with how we have been treated and how we would like to be treated.  

Her has a way of making Aesop.  Bad is a genuinely fresh of pleasant person.  New this program still has some ways to a go.  But it seems to be improving everyday as I spent some time trading it and allowing it to analyze my voice patterns.  I wonder if there is a difference in the way I read and the West think of the top of my head? 

As for the cars in Europe, I personally can't get too excited about a Volkswagen But isn't coming to America.  But that is perhaps my own situation as I could afford no car.  Does I would be upset if the current line of Subaru's had never been important.  I enjoy driving my girlfriend Subaru Outback legacy with the all wheel drive.  It is a very nice car that handles extremely well! Of course I would expect a color other than red  vanilla


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 20, 2002)

Does babelfish do english to english translations?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

I do not need OS X to go crazy.  I am already crazy?!...


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

Phil,  sorry but the Queen's English is a different option. babblefish only speaks for itself.  Besides one bought should be able to speak to another bought.  He he.  Can't now to get on with tonight's to score.  It seems that lots of people visiting the site have cabin fever.  This is understandable.  But taking it out on other members of the board is not really very cool.  Someone either got up and a very grumpy mood this morning or else never went to bed last audit.  I hope he got some rest and feels better suit.  New sinse.  New sentence. 
 Now while I fully I thought this was working well but now it is were acting up.  So I will go on and see what happens in fact I'm going to close my eyes and just talk been dictating and see what's there this but before.  Babel fish seems like a good date for be in this thread.  I wonder if my having fish and chips for debtor was cannibalistic? Remember to think more phonetically that literally when you read this.  Coquet cheated I open my caucus.  At any rate, I wasn't expecting for whole colonies to be living in outer space yet or anything else like 2001 Space Odyssey.  I would have thought we would of cent more people into space that we have and that the space station would be larger and we would hear more news from.  Along with this I would of thought that we would have succeeded in sending more unmanned probes to distant planets and bringing back more information about what they're like.  The six perhaps by the time my grandchildren are grown more of my expectations will have been met.  Keep in mind my only son is only 12 years old know. 
 Aunt Herve I'm sorry about your Stratocaster.  But I hope you got enough money for it to get our really good new iMac.  It seems like it would help you more in what your doing now that the guitar since you've gone and to computer programming and given up warning to be a pop star.  I also think you should get that scanner fired up and use it to take more pictures of yourself.  He he!!
 Now I will open my eyes again and see what I wrote.  Not that there are no mistakes but this is pretty good. 
 and so in another episode of Ed the babble fish.  He he


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 21, 2002)

yes yesss, ed I am mistakenm i should not have tried to mix boughts.


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2002)

time for the nightly report about the fish.  Phil I am impressed.  You almost understand this nonsense.  This was working pretty good or earlier today.  He lied.  He when 
The site has been pretty fun for the last several decades.  There as the lots of choking and display of humor.  I have been reading some very witty post what it.  I enjoy life.  Sharing laughter with on-line friends is a good thing.  It is amazing how active this forum has become.  I thought when I started posting here with my ViaVoice experimentation that it would just be another obscure threat.  But now it is often a very obscure threat that I must look for it when it comes time to post because there have been so many other post in this form.  
There are people having problems with their internet connections and we cannot solve the problems.  If anyone has even a gas as to what is going on please stop by the thread this is a major problem and contribute.  
For Kraft the-That was a cough.  He he.  I am not sure I will be sending in a picture of my work area and my a iMac.  Even Albert desk looks organized compared to my.  At least I finally got the room around the cleanup.  Of course this has disadvantages.  I recently lost a receipt that I needed to get a $30 rebates with.  But my room, my computer room, is my refuge of messing this.  It is the one place in the House by have total and complete control over the total lack of for order.  
Again, this is getting a little better but it is not much better than I bought  new TV show-baht to bought! Wow, that was a new spelling for bought.  I suppose I should trade at to spell be O T.


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

searching through the dark corners of his mind, the babble Fish begins his nightly decent.  The FBI has taken control of and Ron.  At last, the greedy power-hungry bastards will take.  They have tried to destroy the evidence against a.  I am sure it is too late to catch them at all they have done.  and while many have suffered, many more will suffer still.  

At the same time I heard this, I learned is that Kmart has filed for bankruptcy.  Does America no longer shop at Kmart? Have the masses become more sophisticated than that? Could it be due to the influence of TV? Or is there too much competition from Wal-Mart? Will seers and pities the next? Is it possible that we are closing the malls of America and going on line to shop? 

How can anyone know what kind will really work in a new iMac? Until they are actually in people's hands, so many questions must go on answered.  We can look at pictures until our eyes burn, but only when we touch it will we know for sure.  People are test that they do not have their shit, but Apple made it clear they would not be shipping until the end of January January.  Why would anyone expect to get them some? I think the real question is when will the Apple's stores and other retailers have them in stock? House to after the end of the month? 

No one is replying to my last post on congrats to Ed Spruiell.  It must be because I used the F word.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

F ???? Fudge ? is that what you mean ? 
Hey Ed..are you getting a new imac ?? he he -- 
I want to get a cinema diplay in August (yes I know far away -- but first come vacation expenses, THEN mac exprenses   -- need some time offf   )




Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

babel fish is not going to get a new iMac.  The one I have worked for my purposes.  I do not have that kind of money two spent.  Right now I need to do attires for my fans thought.  The two from one or bald.  I also need a friend in alignment.  In fact, I would guess I would be spending money on a whole new car before I would be buying a new iMac.  

So today someone named Jack shed test everyone to read a big long article he wrote.  I didn't because it was so long.  Perhaps I will sometime in the next few.  Tonight I did artwork.  Go to the designed for to see the results.  Of course you can dislike it might avatar and see all little bit of my play around to that it.  It is a simple, but accurate enough like this of meat.  I do not understand why ViaVoice worked so well at stop that sometimes and so poorly others.  I just hope that it will continue to improve as I continue to spend some time each day trading it to understand.  I am not sure if it is in making be improved the West speaking or if I will just end up speaking like a robot.  

Who has musical instruments? I have provided the drums and other percussion instruments as well s at some flukes.  Does anyone else and joy played tribal type music? I am not sure if it is me who is tired or ViaVoice but I think I'm going to bed shortly.  Could not all who.  That was supposed to be good night to all.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey Ed.. I think viaVoice is malfuntioning 
If you are so tired, as you claim, you should be able get get viaVoice to type *yawn* each time you yawn


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

it will type the word your if I wanted to it.  Okay maybe it will not type your.  But what I'd do yawn but I do not McMorris.  It was working great earlier but is only so-so amount.  It seems that the faster I talked the better it works it actually has more trouble when I slowed down that it does what I know would come when deciding.  Well maybe not.  

I caught a troll.  But it wasn't a real troll.  It was disappointing.  It only turned out to be Vanguard.  He is still new to the Mac world.  Dupont deepen.  Their egos typing by itself again.  But it least we get people little stirred up.  Got racer X to type or real Lott replied.  I hope it made him feel better to least have some kind of argument going on.  Burke IBM discussion.  Cryptic messages and the the indeed.  At least vanguard is sincere about helping people despite what other political differences we might have.  

I had best be working on improving my ViaVoice rather than typing semi cryptic babble fish messages like this want.  Remember think phonetically!


----------

